# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  (( سر تمكن الشيخ العلوان )) كلام للشيخ ناصر العمر!

## ابن رجب

سر تمكن الشيخ العلوان عن الشيخ ناصر العمر 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

زرت الشيخ: ناصر العمر حفظه الله تعالى وجرى الحديث عن المشائخ وذكر لي الشيخ سليمان 

العلوان وقال لي بأنه إمام جهبذ ويقول أقرأ له فتاوى في الإنترنت ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

ويقول حدثني أحد طلبة العلم عن الشيخ العلوان يقول عندما كنا في المسجد كان الشيخ العلوان

إذا أستصعب عليه شي يذهب ثم يعود وقد حفظ يقول لاحظت أنه يكرر هذه أكثر من مره فأخذت 

أترقب الشيخ سليمان أين يذهب واكتشفت انه يذهب عند أحدى السوراى في المسجد ويصلي 

ركعتين ويبكي ويلح على الله في الدعاء يقول اللهم يا مفهم سليمان فهمني ويامعلم داوود 

علمني ويبكي الشيخ سليمان ثم يقراء ويحفظ ثم يأتي ويسمع,

يقول الشيخ ناصر وهذا الذي يبدؤ لي والله أعلم هو السر في تمكن الشيخ.

والله أعلم وصل الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

منقول .

----------


## رشيد الحضرمي

ماشاء الله .
نسأل الله من فضله .

----------


## ابن رجب

اللهم آمين .
وشكر الله لكم ابا عائشة مرورك المتواضع .

----------


## مستور الحال

ما ضل من كانت هذه حاله ، ما خاب من كان الله ناصره ومؤيده.

هذا ما ينبغي علينا فعله في كل تصرف وفي كل كتابة وبحث وكل أمر مهم.

وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا عزبه أمر هرع إلى الصلاة.
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

وجزاكم الله خيراً على نقل هذه الأحوال الطيبة والقدوات الصالحة المعاصرة

نسأل الله القدير أن يثبتنا بالقول الثابت في حياة الدينا والآخرة

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا النقل، وغفر الله للشيخ سليمان وفرج عنه، فنعم العالم، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

اللهم اغفر لهما ولنا معهم
يارب العالمين

----------


## ابن رجب

اللهم آمين

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

رحم الله الشيخ ناصر ، لا يبخس أحد حقه . لله دره .

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

فك الله أسره 
لقد افتقدناه كثيراً 
لا أستطيع أن أذكر مكانة الشيخ عند طلاب العلم خاصة وعند غيرهم أيضاً ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر علمية الشيخ وتمكنه من علوم شتى ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر حافظة الشيخ وقوة استحضاره وفصاحة بيانه ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر فقه الشيخ وتمكنه من فهم النصوص ، كل ذلك لا يوفيه حقه إن ذكرته .
أنا لا أبالغ يا إخوان لكن إن أردتم معرفة ذلك فاستمعوا لإجابته على الأسئلة ، وإن أردتم ذلك فاسئلوا من جلس عنده وناقشه وتتلمذ عليه .
أسأل الله أن يفرج عنه وأن يفك أسره عاجلاً غير آجل وأن يحفظه من كل سوء وأن نشاهده معنا في رمضان هذه السنة وأن يعود إلى أهله ووالديه وطلابه ومحبيه ودروسه ، وأسأل الله أن يفك أسر أخيه صالح وأخيه خالد وأن يفرج عنهما .

----------


## ابن رجب

> جزاك الله خيراً قصة مؤثرة 
> نسأل الله من فضله ... والله نسأل أن يفرج هم الشيخ ويفك آسره عاجلاً غير آجل 
> وأن يجعله ذخراً للإسلام والمسلمين..آمين


اللهم آمين .
وشكر الله لكم أخي الكريم

----------


## ابن رجب

> فك الله أسره 
> لقد افتقدناه كثيراً 
> لا أستطيع أن أذكر مكانة الشيخ عند طلاب العلم خاصة وعند غيرهم أيضاً ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر علمية الشيخ وتمكنه من علوم شتى ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر حافظة الشيخ وقوة استحضاره وفصاحة بيانه ، ولا أستطيع أن أذكر فقه الشيخ وتمكنه من فهم النصوص ، كل ذلك لا يوفيه حقه إن ذكرته .
> أنا لا أبالغ يا إخوان لكن إن أردتم معرفة ذلك فاستمعوا لإجابته على الأسئلة ، وإن أردتم ذلك فاسئلوا من جلس عنده وناقشه وتتلمذ عليه .
> أسأل الله أن يفرج عنه وأن يفك أسره عاجلاً غير آجل وأن يحفظه من كل سوء وأن نشاهده معنا في رمضان هذه السنة وأن يعود إلى أهله ووالديه وطلابه ومحبيه ودروسه ، وأسأل الله أن يفك أسر أخيه صالح وأخيه خالد وأن يفرج عنهما .


جزاكم الله ياابا عمر ,, ماقلته حق ,, ومن يسمع الاسئلة  ينبهر بقوة حفظة وسريعة بديهته ,,
نسال الله أن يعجلك من العلماء الراسخين .

----------


## ضياء السالك

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الغالي ابن رجب

والله أنك حركت في القلب الشجون

إن العبادة لها أثر على الأنسان وكذلك المعصية أيضا

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد المبارك

من يستمع الى اشرطة شرح باب الحج من الروض المربع
 يجد عجباً من العجاب .
و يتعجب من وجود مثل الشيخ في سعة علمه 
لا سيما في هذا العصر المتأخر .

----------


## طالب علم السنة

والله أعلم , روي عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنه كان رحمه الله يصلي الفجر ثم يجلس في مصلاه يذكر الله حتى يتعالى النهار ويرتفع ثم يصلي ركعتين , فُسئل عن ذلك : فقال هذه غدوتي , إن لم أتغذها خارت قواي .
 فكان هذا سر قوة الملكة والحافظة لشيخ الإسلام وسرعة البديهة وتمرسه في جميع العلوم , حتي فاق المتخصصين في علومهم .
فالشيخ يقتدي بنعم القدوة , عجل الله بفك أسره .

----------


## ابن رجب

المشايخ الفضلاء بارك الله فيكم , وشكرا لمروركم .

الدعاء الدعاء ..

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للنفع.

----------

